
NASA brings back worm logo - lajt
https://www.geekwire.com/2020/nasa-goes-back-future-revives-formerly-forbidden-worm-logo/
======
gruturo
Oh, welcome back to the worm, and f __* off to Dan Goldin who wasted taxpayer
money in his obsession to get rid of it, and would get mad at people when he
saw it:

[https://www.nytimes.com/1999/01/10/magazine/on-sunday-
januar...](https://www.nytimes.com/1999/01/10/magazine/on-sunday-
january-10-1999-lost-in-space-meatballs-devour-worms.html)

[http://nasawatch.com/archives/1999/12/](http://nasawatch.com/archives/1999/12/)

